# Lichttaster Reichweite 1400mm



## Wilhelm (25 Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungens
Benötige für eine Möbelbude einen Lichttaster der min bis 1400 mm geht.
Auf einen Transportband (1500mm breit) werden Spanplattenteile gefördert. (minimale Teiledicke 8mm!) diese Teile liegen mal hier mal dort auf dem Transportband. 
Habe schon einen von Sick und einen von Wenglor getestet. Mit mehr oder wenigen Problemen. Die Spanplatten sind von der Farbgebung auch noch sehr unterschiedlich. (aber G s e g kein tiefdunkles schwarz) 
Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung in diesem Bereich gesammelt???

sonnige Grüße Wilhelm


----------



## Oberchefe (25 Juli 2007)

Generell würde ich da schauen ob Du da nicht Sender/Empfänger unterbringst, ist unabhängig von der Farbe der Oberfläche und relativ günstig. Ansonsten muß es was mit starker Bündelung sein, da wird praktisch nur ein Laser in Frage kommen, also was in dieser Richtung:
http://www.keyence.de/products/sensors/laser/lvh62f/lvh62f.php


----------



## Oberchefe (25 Juli 2007)

wobei: kannst Du da nicht von oben schauen, da gibt's von Keyence was mit relativ guter Hintergrundausblendung:
http://www.keyence.de/products/sensors/laser/lvh62f/lvh62f.php


----------



## Wilhelm (25 Juli 2007)

Von oben schauen ist leider nicht möglich, da ich nicht weiß wo die Teile liegen. Reflektor geht auch nicht weil zu der Gegenüberliegenden Seite auch austransportiert wird und Teilelänge bis 2500mm ist.
Aber erst einmal schönen Dank werde mir morgen deine Links anschauen
sonnige Grüße Wilhelm


----------



## cmm1808 (26 Juli 2007)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Von oben schauen ist leider nicht möglich, da ich nicht weiß wo die Teile liegen. Reflektor geht auch nicht weil zu der Gegenüberliegenden Seite auch austransportiert wird und Teilelänge bis 2500mm ist.
> Aber erst einmal schönen Dank werde mir morgen deine Links anschauen
> sonnige Grüße Wilhelm


 

Hallo,

beschreib doch mal etwas genauer wie die baulichen Gegebenheiten sind.
Warum passt kein Spiegel mehr hin?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Boxy (26 Juli 2007)

Ein weiterer Hersteller könnte Balluf sein ... (machen die überhaupt Lichttaster ??)


Oder halt wie schon geschrieben mit Sender / Empfänger. 
Aber bitte beschreib doch mal in welcher Anwendung er genutzt werden soll?


----------



## o.s.t. (26 Juli 2007)

wir setzen solche LichtTASTER ein (swissmade) 
http://www.baumerelectric.com/de/sh...httaster_OHDM_20_Laser/OHDM_20P6990_S14C.html
Tastweite 200-1500mm, Strahldurchmesser 2mm, funktionieren sehr zuverlässig.

Wobei wenn möglich, würde ich aus Kostengründen/Fuktionssicherheit (Oberflächen- und Farbunabhängig) eine ReflexlichtSCHRANKE mit Spiegel/Reflektor einsetzen, so ein Reflektörchen wir wohl auf der Gegenseite Platz haben

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Wilhelm (26 Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungens
Erst einmal schönen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Es handelt sich um ein 1500mm breites Transportband. danach kommt eine Winkelübergabe die nach links und oder rechts ausschleust. wegen des unmöglichen Teilespektrums der Spanplatten min 100x240  max 1600x2800mm und aus kundenseitigen Platzgründen ist es nicht möglich auch nur ein noch so kleines Reflektörchen zu setzen. Baumer kenne ich hatte da vor Jahren mal extreme Schwierigkeiten mit ganz normalen 100er Lichttastern die in einem  Nottmeyer Bohrautomaten eingebaut waren.
Aber ich hoffe und denke die haben auch etwas getan....
sonnige Grüße Wilhelm


----------



## TommyG (26 Juli 2007)

Und 

wie sieht mit ultraschall aus?

Laser wäre mein Favorit, ich kenn da welche von IFM, 20 m, aber mit spiegel. In Ultraschall ist das Objekt ja unabhängig von der Farbe der Spiegel..

Aber 8 mm.... hmmm

Greetz


----------



## o.s.t. (26 Juli 2007)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> ...Baumer kenne ich hatte da vor Jahren mal extreme Schwierigkeiten mit ganz normalen 100er Lichttastern...


verbauen jedes Jahr tausende Sensoren verschiedenster Art von denen...keine nennenswerte Probleme!

trotzdem hier noch eine Alternative:
http://www.pepperl-fuchs.de/selector/navi/productInfo/edb/180708_ger.pdf
(habe aber keine Erfahrungen damit)

o.s.t.


----------



## cmm1808 (27 Juli 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Und
> 
> wie sieht mit ultraschall aus?
> 
> ...


 

Ich denke Ultraschall ist hier zu ungenau (Kegelform beachten).
Bei der Großen Entfernung sowiso. Und 8mm..ohje.

@Wilhelm:

Kommen die Spanplatten hintereinander?
Was ist das für ein Transport?
Ein geschlossener Gurt oder Rollenförderer?

Warum kanst Du nicht von Oben schauen?
Um die unterschiedlichen Lagepositionen der Platten zu kompensieren, könntest Du doch mit 2-3 Tastern nach der Platte suchen.
Oder mit einem Lasertaster, der einen sehr breiten (Scan)Strahl hat.
Von Oben ergibt sich dann schon ein sehr großer Suchbereich.
Habe vor Jahren soetwas mal mit Keyence gemacht, Typ kann ich aber nicht mehr sagen.

Wenn Gurtförderer, gibt es irgendwo im Ausleitbereich Bandübergänge,sprich eine kleine Lücke, um einen Initiator von unten anzubringen? 


Gruß
Christian


----------



## TobiasA (27 Juli 2007)

Von unten muss man bei Holz immer 'n bisschen mit Vorsicht genießen, weil die Holzspäne oben drauf fallen und weggepustet werden müssen, was dazu führt, dass die Optiken der Lichttaster mit der Zeit blind werden. Wenn's geht, dann lieber von der Seite.

Die Jungens von IFM kommen auch gerne mal vorbei.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## cmm1808 (27 Juli 2007)

Das stimmt.

es gibt aber z.B. Lichttaster, die zwischen Rollenförderern durchschauen.
Werden leicht schräg eingebaut und weisen durch ihre spezielle Bauform
herabfallende Späne/staub ab, z.B. Wenglor.
Werden oft in Palettentransportanlagen eingesetzt.


----------



## Steve81 (28 Juli 2007)

Schau mal da nach:

http://www.sick.de/de/products/categories/industrial/reflexswitches1/energetic/de.html


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Juli 2007)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> 
> es gibt aber z.B. Lichttaster, die zwischen Rollenförderern durchschauen.
> Werden leicht schräg eingebaut und weisen durch ihre spezielle Bauform
> ...



Ich habe mal einige Zeit für einen großen Spanplattenhersteller gearbeitet. Da haben wie die o.g. in großen Mengen sehr erfolgreich eingesetzt. Die Optik "guckt" bei diesen Tastern schräg nach oben, sitzt aber seitlich, sodass Staub und Späne sich nicht ablagern können.

Also vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken ...


----------



## TobiasA (30 Juli 2007)

Oh. Man lernt nie aus. Ich war mal 'ne Zeit lang bei einem Palettenhersteller, bis er zu gemacht hat (war eh ne ziemlich schräge Bude), aber die hatten sowas nicht. Und da hatte man eigentlich ständig die Probleme damit.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## maxi (30 Juli 2007)

Kukst du mal

Diese hier sollten deine Anforderungen erfüllen.

http://www.ifm-electronic.de/ifmde/web/plist1!1_40_10_30_30_30_40.html

http://www.ifm-electronic.de/ifmde/web/plist1!1_40_10_30_30_30_50.html

ifm am lüübsten habe. Die haben mir auch schon so ein ganz tolles universal Sensortestgerät geschenkt. Sind vom Preis ok und sehr kulant wenn mal einer nicht funzt.

am besten finde ich von denen die Lichtwellenleitertaster, aber die haben nicht die von dir gewünschte Anforderung.

Hoffe ist dir vielleicht hilfreich.


----------



## maxi (30 Juli 2007)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Schau mal da nach:
> 
> http://www.sick.de/de/products/categories/industrial/reflexswitches1/energetic/de.html


 
Bit den Sickzeug hatte ich leider immer Probelem.
Nach ner weile spinnen die gerne rum. Mal gehts, mal gehts nicht. Schlimmste was es gibt, mir ist lieber es ist was gleich richtig kaputt, da weiss man was man austauschen muss und es produziert keinen teuren Ausschuss oder Bruch.


----------



## Steve81 (30 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Bit den Sickzeug hatte ich leider immer Probelem.
> Nach ner weile spinnen die gerne rum. Mal gehts, mal gehts nicht. Schlimmste was es gibt, mir ist lieber es ist was gleich richtig kaputt, da weiss man was man austauschen muss und es produziert keinen teuren Ausschuss oder Bruch.


 
Die schlechte Erfahrung mit Sick kann ich nicht teilen. 
Aber richtig kaputt ist mir auch lieber als wenn etwas nurch sporadisch nicht funktioniert.
Das was du von ifm vorgeschlagen hast sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Vor allem gibts da auch eine große Auswahl! Hab mit ifm auch noch keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## maxi (30 Juli 2007)

Habe schon viel Erfahrung damit
Die grossen Innis gehen bei Ifm jedoch genauso kaputt wie von anderen Firmen. Wenn die eine Schlag abbekommen bricht innen der Ferrite Kern.
Was ich bei IFM immer gut fand ist der hohe Temperaturbereich (Haben die auch oft bei 70-100 Grad eingesetzt. Liefen gut)und das sie komplett vergossen sind. So gibt es nie Probleme mit der Feuchtigkeit.
Toll bei IFM ist das die nicht lange rumzicken wenn was hin ist, da bekommst du gleich ein Ersatz zugeschickt und den kaputten kann man dann relaxt später zurück schicken. Geklärt obs bezahlt werden muss wird dann später. Ausser bei Sachen wo es eindeutige Einwirkungen gab, haben wir da noch nie eine Reklamation bezahlen müssen.



Die Pepperl und Fuchs sind aber auch recht gut. Da habe ich bisher auch sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht. Die haben auch recht klasse Ingeneuere wo sich gerne Problemen annehmen. Bei vielen Betreibern von Industrie und Pharmaanlagen sind die recht beliebt. Nachteil ist manchmal etwas die Versandzeiten. 

Schlechte Erfahrungen hatte ich bei Sick (Aber nur wiel die dinger nicht richtig kaputt gehen wollen sondern dann spinnen) und abraten kann ich von Omron, Omron ist mehr ein Consumerprodukt. Wobei es sein kann das die auch neben ihren Ramsch noch gescheites verkaufen.


----------



## TobiasA (30 Juli 2007)

Ich hatte mit Pepperl & Fuchs auch schon Kummer, aber wahrscheinlich hatte da bloß einer gespart und sich die Hintergrundausblendung geschenkt...

IFM hat bei ihren Sensoren oft eine etwas robustere Version, die erschütterungsfest ist. Ist bei den optischen wohl öfter der Fall.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Wilhelm (31 Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungens
Erst einmale recht schönen Dank für eure vielseitigen Antworten.
Mittlerweile haben wir die Anlage mit nen kleinen Reflektörchen ausgestattet. Es gab arge Probleme. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seit des Lichttaster´s steht ein Mensch der die Platten abnimmt, zwar ca 2000 mm vom Lichttaster entfernt, aber diesen Menschen sah er zeitweise. 
Der eingesetzte Lichttaster ist von Sick, mit Hintergrundausblendung, leider habe ich hier die Typenbezeichnung nicht zur Hand. 
Zwischenzeitlich haben wir auch bei IFM angefragt und bekommen ein Testgerät (sollte schon längst dasein)  wahrscheinlich die Post... 
Wir werden beide Geräte aufbauen und dann mal testen welcher Taster die besseren Ergebnisse bringt.  Übrigens Wenglor ist auch noch im Boot.

sonnige Grüße Wilhelm


----------

